# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Dominant & Codominant Morphs >  Blue Eyed Leucistic / Super Mojave

## JLC

It's hard to believe that if you breed two colorful Mojaves together, you'll end up with a blue-eyed solid white snake!  There are several different versions of the Leucistic phenotype.  Some have blue eyes, and some have black.  Some have faint yellow dorsal stripes, some have hints of pattern or eye stripes, some have grayish heads, and some are a pure, startling white.  The Super Mojave is among the Blue Eyed sort and tends to have a gray head with distinctive eye stripes.  


Albey - Albey Scholl


Albey - Albey Scholl


Albey - Albey Scholl


Emilio - Emilio Villarino


FatBoy - Frankie Burney


muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Albey's Too Cool Reptiles
Bailey & Bailey Reptiles
Fatboy's Ball Pythons

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

angeluscorpion (09-06-2012),BDog21 (10-07-2015),buddah4207 (04-04-2015),Christopher De Leon (09-11-2011),dchapman10 (07-16-2012),_pigfat_ (12-08-2011),qinw (12-20-2012),_Ronniex2_ (01-12-2018),Smarion0006 (11-04-2014)

----------

